
Show HN: 1tinynote.com – simple text notes in localstorage - codedecorps
https://1tinynote.com
======
codedecorps
This is a github pages site, with HTTPS via CloudFlare.

Repository: [https://github.com/dosyago-
coder-0/1tinynote.com](https://github.com/dosyago-coder-0/1tinynote.com)

Just very simple wanted a way to save text while using browser without opening
notepad.

There's probably a bunch of sites like this, I searched but couldn't find any
so just made this very simple.

------
mariushop
for the "I want to keep it in the cloud" guys:
[https://eddtor.com/](https://eddtor.com/)

